# Coolest thing I found today....



## ripjack13 (Jul 13, 2012)

Just click some boxes and see what happens. 

http://jeffamcavoy.tumblr.com/post/4598858298/seawitchery-i-started-out-clicking


It _moves_ left to right....


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 13, 2012)

ripjack13 said:


> Just click some boxes and see what happens.
> 
> http://jeffamcavoy.tumblr.com/post/4598858298/seawitchery-i-started-out-clicking
> 
> ...



Man that is a crazy little program ! I have to say though it starts out amazing but by the time you've clicked half of the boxes it starts to get out of hand


----------



## Brink (Jul 14, 2012)

:(

Flash required

:(

Stupid iPad.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 14, 2012)

I know what you mean Brink...I tried it on my phone and it said the same thing...crap....I wanted to PO the wife with it too...


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 15, 2012)

Very cool stuff. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 29, 2012)

It reminds me of another thing exactly like that.


----------

